# Gotcha!  Real grow starts.... NOW



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, last GJ is a little cluttered with junk and problems...
I have reworked my "grow plan".  The tent with the t8's is now being used only for germination and I have the 400w hps in the closet up and running.
Not 100% on what the plan is for flowering, but I *hope* to be able to just throw plants outside once I'm done vegging them.

Here's a couple pics of the closet , just put 7 new sprouts under the hps which makes 16 total ATM plus at least 8 more in the germ tent.  Got 2 triploids going as well... thats the right name, right?  or is it just polyploid?  Or is that something entirely different?







No close ups yet because of the hps and my phone not playing nice... maybe I can talk the misses into buying *US* a new camera... 

thanks for stopping by,
This GJ should be a little more fun to watch than my last crash n burn...

sMACk


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

Green mojo to you sMACk.


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2012)

Green Mojo...


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 14, 2012)

good luck sMACk i have just started a new (real) grow also so it will be interesting to see how my grow compares to yours


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  The mojo is well received.

Thanks DarkHorse, I'll check out your GJ...*EDIT:*:doh:haha you didn't say you had a GJ!  START ONE!
I am just doing bagseed right now, but I should have some real seeds in a week or so.

Thanks again for checkin out the thread MPeeps 

sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2012)

You are going to love the HPS!  Lookin' good smack.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2012)

:ciao: smack, mind if I pull up a chair? :48:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: smack, mind if I pull up a chair? :48:



Absolutely not!  In fact, I encourage it.



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are going to love the HPS!  Lookin' good smack.



I should have just started off with it.  I used it for my last grow.  
I think I was nervous about jumping full steam into growing again because I saw my last grow as a failure.  Well, I realized I was being foolish and just causing myself to fail MORE by half-assing it with the t8s.

I seem to learn best the hard way...

sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL--Unfortunately, most of us learn the hard way.


----------



## Iams (Oct 15, 2012)

Grow Mojo!

/pulling up a crate to watch.

And i cannot accept someone telling me the stove is hot, I got to touch it for myself. lol


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 15, 2012)

whats left in the germ tent



youngest batch of sprouts





one of a batch a week older



one of the two ¿triploids? that showed up



If I veg the plants for like 2-3 months or upto 3' tall, how many do you think could I fit in a 4' x 2' space?

sMACk


----------



## tastyness (Oct 16, 2012)

Yippee!  Excited to see how this turns out.  You should be a germinating pro by the time the good stuff arrives. Next comes lots of :icon_smile: 

Pulling up my relax the back recliner and watching avidly.
Tons of *Green mojo* headed your way


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2012)

haha thanks *tasty*, germination seems to be the one area I excel at.  I have not had a problem birthing plants, just maintaining them...
The closer my seeds are to being here, the more anxious I get about using them.  I'm excited for obvious reasons, but nervous too about not wanting to waste these tiny little investments I purchased... Getting a solid grow under my belt will definitely make me feel better.
Whats the status with your tent?  Have you chopped everything down yet?  I gotta look at your clone wars thread, love that title btw.

Enjoy the rest of your evening
sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> whats left in the germ tent
> View attachment 197023
> 
> 
> ...



  How many plants have you started?  Is the 2 x 4 space all you have?  You are going to be able to fit about 2 plants into a 2 x 4 space after a 2-3 month veg.  I have a BTB clone that was about 8 weeks (that includes rooting time) when put into 12/12 that is taking up a 3 x 3' space.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 16, 2012)

It's all practice to me. Someday I hope to have a real grow. Good luck to you smack, congrats on your new HPS!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How many plants have you started?  Is the 2 x 4 space all you have?  You are going to be able to fit about 2 plants into a 2 x 4 space after a 2-3 month veg.  I have a BTB clone that was about 8 weeks (that includes rooting time) when put into 12/12 that is taking up a 3 x 3' space.


lol, I have a 2x4 space for veg and a big (at least 10'x10') outdoor flowering area.  I think I will go for a little shorter veg time then, like 2 months tops.

I have like 25 plants going right now.  They are all bagseed and I popped so many for practice and so I have a better chance of ending up with something of some quality.

When I run some actual genetics I will be doing it in far fewer numbers.  Maybe for this run I will do a much shorter veg so I can keep more of the plants... I'm not sure...

sMACk


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2012)

remember to tag, take a few cuttings, and cull the weak/transexy ones. You never know if your "bagseed" will be the next legend.

Much *mojo* fer ya Smack.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2012)

Be sure to keep a big eye out for hermies.  I just hate bagseed.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 20, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Be sure to keep a big eye out for hermies.  I just hate bagseed.


haha LOL :rofl: don't we all know it!

ahh its good to laugh after the week we have been having.  The internet connection that we legitimately share with our neighbors has vanished, along with them... there was a freak hurricane and our house flooded and everything outside got thrashed.  THEN, we forgot to pay our electrical bill and a week later they shut us off! So we paid that day and they claimed we would be all set within 24hours at the very most... STILL NO GOD DAMN ELECTRICITY!!  This started on friday afternoon, and we are supposed to be "first on the list tomorrow morning"... my ***....
 We are now at a hotel for the night because we cant wash, we cant flush, everything in our fridge is spoiled... AHH!!!:hitchair:
 anyways, on top of all that, my plants are sitting in the dark because I saw whiteflies outside and I can't risk bringing those inside.

bleh

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 21, 2012)

YOU AREN'T GOING TO BELIEVE THIS MPers!

SO we stayed in a hotel last night(still there now) due to our electrical issues and last night, guess what, THE WATER STOPPED WORKING HERE!  

So the hotel, that only had a suite available, that we stayed at because we couldn't shower at home, has no running water!! Even better... Its only the couple rooms in our vicinity!! ***[email protected]!!#[email protected]

I thnk i'm about to go apesh*t


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL, sorry but I have to chuckle--City folk--it is a good thing you do not live in the mountains.  I often have power outages and lose electricity and water.  I have used wood to heat, candles and Coleman lanterns to provide light, and hauled water to bathe and flush the toilet (and I'm an old lady).  What you look at as catastrophes are commonplace where many of us live.

Hope your plants survive.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL, sorry but I have to chuckle--City folk--it is a good thing you do not live in the mountains. I often have power outages and lose electricity and water. I have used wood to heat, candles and Coleman lanterns to provide light, and hauled water to bathe and flush the toilet (and I'm an old lady). What you look at as catastrophes are commonplace where many of us live.
> 
> Hope your plants survive.




If you live in "the mountains" and deal with this regularly you are obviously  going to be more prepared for this kind of situation than someone who lives in a city.
You have coleman lanterns and a fireplace or someway to burn wood. We don't.  You also have a generator.  We don't.
I'm sorry we dont tough it out in the woods like you, but that doesn't make our situation any less difficult.  I mean how ignorant and insensitive can you be?
You can goto a stream or whatever to get water.  We live in the desert, near the ocean in a developing country, i.e., no clean fresh running water anywhere.
So, thank you for all the assumptions and the much needed "perspective" but from now on, remember, when you assume you make an *** out of u and me, but mostly just you.

I hope they survive too...
sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean to piss you off. I was just joshing with ya.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey, thanks for apology!  Sorry it took so long for me to respond.  We are still without internet.
I am sorry too for the way I responded.  It had been a long stressful weekend and the last thing I needed to "hear" was your response.  I'm sorry I snapped.

The plants are doing well now.  I moved them all outside a week ago and things are progressing without too much of a slow down.

sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2012)

I, too am sorry that I took your troubles lightly.  I really didn't mean to upset you, I just wanted to lighten the moment.  No matter whether you have a generator or not, being without power and water is a PITA.  Glad you are getting back on track.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 29, 2012)

I would like to see some pics when you get things back to normal. I know how stressful things can get at times. Hang in there and grow like crazy 
Peace


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 29, 2012)

sMACk how are the plants doing without any light


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 4, 2012)

Managed to score some internet time so I took some pictures to give an overview of where I am at right now.

*Darkhorse - *  The plants went without light for almost 3 days and seemed to be ok.  THey stretched a lot and the growth they produced was thick and very white.  They got flimsy once I brought them outside abut they recovered fine and are maintaining now.  Now that I have started some actual strains, the bagseeds plants are kinda on the back burner.

Here's the veg closet, outside and in.





I have 2 bag seeds going in there in my new coco fiber pots.  They are going to act as canaries would for coal miners but for the real genetics that I just sowed.

Right now I have a bunch of bagseeds outside.  I have 9 plants in 2 gallonish pots and I fimmed all but 2 of them.  I don't know if its the genetics or what, but it seems like whenever I FIM these bagseed, the males all instantly pop balls.  Is that weird?
I also have a  bunch of plants just surviving in solo cups so I can replace the plants in the bigger pots that turn out to be boys.





On to the good stuff...
I finally popped some legit beans!  I got some seeds from a friend that was over in Cali for harvest time helping people out.  One of the growers gifted some strains he grows and has bred.  No real strain info on them, just funny names.



*Legend:
(3) S.A.K : World of Seeds South African Kwazulu
(2) W.W.F : Seedsman White Widow Fem (freebies)
(2) S.D.F.I.S.S : "Super Dense Fruity Indica Sticky Sativa"
(3) O.G. : "Orange Bud"*

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 20, 2012)

This lack of internet is really making it hard to keep this journal relevant... I will take some pictures tomorrow morning and post em... if any one is still there... 


sMACk


----------



## Iams (Nov 21, 2012)

Still watchin!:ccc:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 21, 2012)

haa awesome, thanks Iams!

here are some pics as promised... this is just whats going on outside right now

got those younguns going in the closet, but they arent really photo worthy yet...

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 11, 2012)

nother update...

outside







and FINALLY the closet...


I FIMmed the two WWs because htey were outpacing everything else... trying to keep an even canopy





thanks for stoppin by,
sMACk


----------



## Iams (Dec 11, 2012)

Thaks for updating...looking good!


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the pictures. They are looking real nice. good luck from here on out...

Peace


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey *Iams* and *Hemper*!  I appreciate you guys staying faithful to the journal haha

 The indoor plants have already gotten way bigger and there is no space left between them...  I'm gonna need some advice on when to pot up... I'll put up some better profile pictures so you can see how big they are compared to their containers.

Everything has been going well.  I just cut down one of the tiny plants from outside that finished flowering.  Looks like it will be like a 2g nug, but it will give me a sample of this bagseed strain at least.  Plus the two big ones should be coming down in 2-4weeks...  but its hard to tell.. not enough experience...

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 29, 2012)

okkk, sooo I got a new camera from the gf for christmas!! woo hoo!!

Its freakin awesome, its a Nikon d5100 with a 18 - 51mm lens.

I forgot to take a picture of the closet, which I will soon because it is out of control.

I had to put half the plants outside to start flowering because there is no room in the closet.  They have been outside for a week, no visibile signs of flowering yet really...

ENJOY, hope everything is going well for everyone

sMACk

Oh yea, one of the "effects" the camera has is this sketch thing.  I took a picture of the plants like that and it looks pretty cool...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2013)

OK the best GF in the world did it again!!!

She took a trip to colorado to visit a friend for a couple days before the new year and surprised me with a huge suitcase filled with stuff from a Colorado grow shop!!!! I need some help with all the stuff....

if you are feeling generous, please pop into these threads and throw down your 2+ cents

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=812196#post812196

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63474

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice lookin plants.. Looks like they are going to be monsters....:icon_smile:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe this will interest more people....

Finally some serious pictures of whats about come out of the closet for flowering.

first an overview of the setup again... its been a little revamped, swapped out blackout fabric for the styrofoam and the new ballast plus some new little fans for circulationg, on *Hemper*'s advice.




Next we'll do a dramatic sweep up the plants...





and finally what it looks like up top




sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 21, 2013)

So here's some pics from a couple days ago:
A cola from my WW



A shot of the "Orange God"(back) an the "S.D.F.I.S.S."(front)



A shot of the WW I just put outside and an overview of what things look like now






sMACk


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 21, 2013)

awesomeness, pure and simple. :cool2:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to hear someone is enjoying this GJ besides me!  here's a few more:

I think I have these right, but I lost track of which photos were which, so I might have 1 or 2 wrong.  Close ups on those 2 colas, OG and SDFISS, first the SDFISS:





Now the OG(Orange God):








enjoy

sMACk


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks *Mainebud*

more!


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 28, 2013)

:icon_smile: Damm Sweet Mack.....    :holysheep:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright, I had to go to the US for a week for some family stuff so the amazing GF took care of the plants in their final week of life.  I got back and I was expecting them to need a little longer, but they were perfectly ripe so they got the CHOP.

I also made some bubble hash for the first time.  Besides adding to my already aching shoulders from trimming, it was pretty fun though I have some questions about bubble bag procedures....

anyways, onto the good stuff:

I have too many pictures... haha OK so these are the pre harvest and the harvest of the white widow


sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are pics from the SDFISS and OG(orange God) and apparently the WW as well, whoops...


sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 12, 2013)

OK, and last but fasho not least... the bubble hash! :icon_smile: 

I decided to do the trim from each plant separately to see if I could tell the diff in the hash...

thanks for stoppin by

sMACk


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 12, 2013)

plants looking awesome smack let us know how the hash turns out


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 12, 2013)

Great inspiration! I have white widow and I hope mine come half as nice as those!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 13, 2013)

very nice man
that orange god looks great 

enjoy


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank everyone, its very encouraging to get all your positive feedback. 

*Mainebud*, a word of advice, I fimmed my WW a couple weeks before flipping(putting outside for me) and I have to say, I think she would yield better unfimmed. Maybe I didnt do it early enough or something, but i ended up woth 4 significantly smaller colas. Well I guess I dont know what the ww yields like unfimmed but this wasnt impressive. I have a WW goong now that is much larger but was fimmed at the same tome so we will see how that produces. Although its een really windy lately and its fallen over a couple times cause its almost 6' now..

sMACk


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'm going to fim early because its going in a scrog. So probably fim, top, super crop. So maybe the fim early will be better. Hopefully because I want 12 plants to fill a 5x16 scrog. I'm trying to copy Dr.Fever's 12 plant scrog. That was quite impressive.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 21, 2013)

Lookin at my WW that had an extra month in veg, as opposed to the one I was referring to in the earlier post, I don't see that the extra time has benefitted it that much.  Maybe WW isn't a big yielder, which I think is true, and I'm still not 100% dialed in with my grows but it looks like 4 smaller colas.  Anyways, it just speculation because I haven't grown WW without topping/fimming it...

The next litter is almost ripe, like 2 weeks away.  I'll throw up some pics soon.

sMACk


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I'm looking at my plants and trying to decide when to fim. Thought I heard somewhere you should fim after 5 nodes? They are three weeks old now and have 5 nodes.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 22, 2013)

I liked the sound of this post on pruning. I followed it loosely. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63071

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 27, 2013)

Alright, everything is moving along.  These 4 plants are at 7 weeks.

S.D.F.I.S.S. ("Super Dense Fruity Indica Sticky Sativa")





W.W. (Seedsman White Widow Fem)











TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 27, 2013)

O.G. ("Orange God")





S.A.K (World of Seeds South African Kwazulu)







and an overview



thanks for stoppin by

sMACk


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking great! Looking forward to you results with extra veg on ww. I filmed mine at. 3 weeks and six nodes. I'm probably going to veg for another 3-4 weeks depending on size. I need each plant to fill 30"x30" of my scrog.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 12, 2013)

sooo I got damn caterpillars up the wazoo... it sucks... I took the plants down a little early, maybe a week... Once a caterpillar got into one of the nugs on the main colas I couldn't wait any longer...  soo here are some pictures.  I only really took pictures of the WW and one of the SD.  I still have the Kwazulu outside, it needs like one more week at this point, but it now too is starting to get some caterpillars... 

sMACk


----------



## kaotik (Mar 12, 2013)

hey smack, do you know for sure they were caterpillars? i'm thinking they might have been moth larvae (bud worms) 
the way you say they got into buds.. they're little basterds.

for future reference; keep an eye out and shoe away any moths. around mid bloom is when they come lay their eggs on your buds. later bloom they'll be enveloped, then hatch.. then eat, crap on, and rot stuff.



widow looks great though regardless  
how'd the orange god turn out? she was my pick last page


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea you are onthe money kaotik. They are definitely moth larvae. There are a lot of moths around here... I have multiple sticky traps out. Any suggestions for better prevention?  A liquid for spraying the plants?  I dont have access to many gardening products but there are some organic pesticides available here that I jave been avoiding buying... Ill do some googling...

I didnt take any pictures of the OG. I could snap a few pf the jarred buds. Would that work?  Thanks again kaotik!

sMACk


----------

